# Beersmith Files For Kits (coopers, Black Rock, Etc)



## rendo (26/3/10)

Hello All,

I found (somewhere here I think) a beersmith file (.bsm) that had all the coopers kits which I could add to beersmith.

I am wondering does anyone know of any other .bsm files for other branded kits, eg Black Rock, Muntons, whatever else there is. I'd love to get my hands on them.

Here is the coopers.bsm file incase anyone wants it. Hopefully we can find more...

View attachment CoopersKits.bsm


Rendo


----------



## MarkBastard (26/3/10)

That Coopers one will come in handy. Do you just add 1.7kg of the kit to your recipe?


----------



## rendo (26/3/10)

Anyone got any other kit files for beersmith. I'd love to get a hold of one for black rock, morgans, etc



Mark^Bastard said:


> That Coopers one will come in handy. Do you just add 1.7kg of the kit to your recipe?



Spot on MB!....just add 1.7kg


----------



## rendo (27/3/10)

Last and final call  

any beersmith files for kits...?? If not then I might have to find the time and make them myself  Should be fun. "IF" I do then I will be sure to post them up here for all to enjoy

Calling any beersmith kit files.....beersmith kit files are u there?

Rendo



rendo said:


> Anyone got any other kit files for beersmith. I'd love to get a hold of one for black rock, morgans, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on MB!....just add 1.7kg


----------



## MarkBastard (28/3/10)

Sorry I can't help mate. Just know you've helped me either way. Cheers!


----------



## BjornJ (1/9/10)

Rendo
thanks for that!

Bought a can of Coopers Pale Ale the other day, just because Coles were getting rid of them. My first can in more than a year I think and your file came in very handy.
I want a quick and simple brewday to test out Galaxy hops.

Appreciate you taking the time to post it,

Bjorn


----------



## keifer33 (1/9/10)

Sweet for the coopers kit...morgans would be good


----------



## rendo (1/9/10)

Hey Bjorn,

GALAXY HOPS!!! I would love to hear what the galaxy hops turns out like. Dying to galaxy, just havent got around to it yet.

Let us know mate!!

Rendo



BjornJ said:


> Rendo
> thanks for that!
> 
> Bought a can of Coopers Pale Ale the other day, just because Coles were getting rid of them. My first can in more than a year I think and your file came in very handy.
> ...


----------



## BjornJ (2/9/10)

And here is the beersmith file for US-05 yeast as well, something else I had to add when trying the kit,

View attachment yeast.bsm



Will let you know how the Galaxy turns out,



thanks
Bjorn


----------



## domfergo (2/4/12)

thought i might bump this thread

chasing beersmith files for blackrock and morgans kits??

in particular the blackrock cider and the morgans ginger beer?

i have emailed the blackrock web site with no reply as yet

Cheers


----------



## skarramooch (2/7/12)

I'm keen to see some more of these beersmith files too - I have emailed Black Rock today through their site, and I'll let you know if I get anything


----------

